# 2010 OTI/PSFL International Jigging & Popping Tournament Update



## panamasportfishinglodge (Feb 5, 2010)

This Tournament have really attracted International Jigging & Popping enthusiast , so far the entries are from this Countries, we also have pending entries from Italy and Brazil, this year will be more fun and exciting with Anglers want to try there skill and luck









Team Texas USA fishing with Captain Gravin on Crazy Popper /35 Marlago









Team Portugal ( Azores Island) with Captain Sergio on Talento /31 Stamas









Team Greece (Andros Island) with Captain Macho on Crazy Jigger / 35 Marlago

open Boat

Captain Bartolito / 29 Stamas
Captain Rafalito / 30 Pursuit

The Entry fee is $2,900 per Angler/ 4 Anglers per Boat

includes:
5 to 1 chance to win 10K cash prize w/ total prizes of 25K

2 Nights stay at 5 Star Veneto Hotel ( double occupancy)

6 Nights stay at the PSFL

All transfer from PTY International Airport to Hotel - Lodge and Back

5 full days Fishing

All Meals and Beverages at the Boat and Lodge including alcoholic bevs.

Award night Party

Gift Bags

Calcutta will be decided on pre- Touney meeting

*Sponsors are not allowed to participate in the Tourney*


----------



## panamasportfishinglodge (Feb 5, 2010)

Pics. from the 2009 Tournament


----------



## panamasportfishinglodge (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## panamasportfishinglodge (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## panamasportfishinglodge (Feb 5, 2010)

panamasportfishinglodge said:


> This Tournament have really attracted International Jigging & Popping enthusiast , so far the entries are from this Countries, we also have pending entries from Italy and Brazil, this year will be more fun and exciting with Anglers want to try there skill and luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


open Boat

Captain Bartolito / 29 Stamas
Captain Rafalito / 30 Pursuit

The Entry fee is $2,900 per Angler/ 4 Anglers per Boat

includes:
5 to 1 chance to win 10K cash prize w/ total prizes of 25K

2 Nights stay at 5 Star Veneto Hotel ( double occupancy)

6 Nights stay at the PSFL

All transfer from PTY International Airport to Hotel - Lodge and Back

5 full days Fishing

All Meals and Beverages at the Boat and Lodge including alcoholic bevs.

Award night Party

Gift Bags

Calcutta will be decided on pre- Touney meeting

*Sponsors are not allowed to participate in the Tourney*

Tournament detail;
May 15 arrive in Panama City , Panama stay overnight at hotel.
May 16 Travel from Panama City to the lodge.
May 17 pre-fish the tournament.
May 18 and 19 TOURNAMENT
May 20 and 21 fun fishing 
May 22 travel back to Panama City, stay overnight at the hotel.
may 23 travel back home.

Cash price for largest YFT $10,000.00 and trophy 
Cash price for largest roosterfish $1,000.00 and trophy
Cash price for largest snapper $1,000.00 and trophy

Bonus price for Black or Blue marlin catch on jig or popper $10,000 gift certificate.

T-shirt and hats will be provided for all participants.

Above prices are based on 20 anglers.


----------

